# CLEANING GLASS FIREPLACE DOORS.



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Ever have to clean the glass fireplace door?. :boo Here is something that works pretty darn good for us. 

Try getting a medium bowl. if you have been burning oak,this works better.

scoop about a pint of ashes(COLD) out of the fireplace, put in the bowl, add enough cold water to make a wet paste. wipe it on the dirty side of the door. let it soak a couple minutes, then sponge off. put some old papers under for the drips. more natural and just as effective as oven cleaner.

this works better if you clean the door every few days.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Back when I had a "working" fireplace...11 years ago...that is how I cleaned ours. Have a fireplace now..Told my wife that if she wanted to burn in it, she will be the one toating firewood up 13 steps...guess what..we haven't had ashes in it for the past 11 years.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

HA! HA! Good point.

Sometimes if I stayed in the "MAN CAVE" and not try to bring the mancave indoors, I would make life easier for my self.


----------

